# Worried about the heat



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

When is best to take Pushca out in this heat?
It's not always possible to take her out really early and am worried just one walk in the cooler evening isn't enough.
She pants if she is too hot and I worry she'll overheat. So we are indoors with me fretting she's bored.
Saying that I'm very lethargic in this weather and guess she is too
Thanks everyone....you knew it woukdn't be long before I found something Pushca-wise to worry about....


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Debi,
I have always taken my dogs for a walk first thing in the morning or as late as possible in the evening when it's warm like now, I don't like to risk them getting heatstroke,i think no matter what age your dog they really dislike the heat you definitely notice a difference in them when it gets really warm all they want to do is lay on the cold tiled floor and they are not bothered about their food as much either so I don't feel that one walk is too little.
Hope this is of help
Jo x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine cannot bear the heat! They have their own paddling pool that they dip in and out of and it makes them lovely and cool. Even if they just dip their feet in it seems to cool them off.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Mine too Tess, it really helps keep them cool.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I find walks that have streams or some sort of water for Millie to cool off in. That way she can walk, cool down, and then get all silly as she's cool and free to play some more.

Just had the hosepipe out in the garden, she likes the narrow jet of water it gives. She is rather wet now, but definitely cool.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

No such worries here as dull cloudy day !!


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone Pushca hates water so she can't cool down with that but we've just been for a lovely walk so now don't feel so bad thanks to you all


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad you managed to get outdoors with her. If she doesn't like water, then keep to woodland walks. Much cooler there


----------

